

Willpower vs context - effects on habits/decisions - jezclaremurugan
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/heidi-grant-halvorson-phd/willpower-bad-habits_b_993968.html

======
vm
To set yourself up for success with minor changes in routine is brilliant.
While I'm all for retraining ourselves to be more productive beings, I wonder
where the limit lies.

For example, I need a period of brain-less routine for an hour to recharge
after a long day at work. Something that breaks the pattern during those times
wouldn't provide that mental rest.

So how far can we practically push the balance? Would love to hear personal
anecdotes.

~~~
jezclaremurugan
I guess we have to break the auto pilot mode only for negative stuff. If we
can do positive stuff without troubling our brain, its fantastic! I'd prefer
not to change areas in which the environment affects me positively, and change
all those in which it affects me negatively.

